# Tough times at AU



## Horns (Aug 3, 2016)

Gus kicked off the starting RB today and then this...

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/auburn-loses-elite-freshman-wr-indefinite-period-time/

Kyle Davis


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 3, 2016)

Yea not sure about Kyle Davis's injury but he will not be missed as much as Jovon.   What ever he did, I am sure it was bad since we kicked him off the team.   Thats not on Gus.  

We have some guys back there who can play but we really do not have a "good" every down back left.   Not one who has ever carried the ball.   We had 3 guys and now none.    Peyton Barber left for the NFL early, Roc Thomas transferred thinking he was not going to play and now Jovon gets processed.  It hurts

We have some guys who can run the ball and plenty of speed guys.  Just need someone to step up and be the man

We will see


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 3, 2016)

In before Slayer says "  (insert /sorry vols, fsu, gt/ here) will take him. "


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 3, 2016)

Did Peyton Barber get picked up by a NFL team?  That was a sad story about his mother.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 3, 2016)

Auburns been a gut pile since Cam moved on.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 3, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Did Peyton Barber get picked up by a NFL team?  That was a sad story about his mother.



He got picked up by Tampa Bay.  I dont think he was ready for the NFL and one more year could have really helped him but I understand why he went out early to help his family.  

Hope he gets some kind of chance and does well.  He was a good kid..


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Auburns been a gut pile since Cam moved on.




Are you skipping the 2013 season?   Not a bad "gut pile" then


----------



## Horns (Aug 3, 2016)

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/auburn-football/report-reason-jovon-robinsons-dismissal/


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 3, 2016)

Horns said:


> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/auburn-football/report-reason-jovon-robinsons-dismissal/



There are a lot of rumors out there just like there always are but if he refused to be in class or team meeting, then he has no right to be on the team.   Gus made the correct call.

This is one of the negatives with getting JUCO players and counting on them.   They are typically "troubled" to start with and to think you can totally turn them around in a short time is very "iffy".    We had the same issue with Duke Williams who was also a JUCO kid.  

Auburn has a hard time recruiting at the same level as Bama or UGA or LSU so using JUCO kids to fill some of those voids is a good but very risky idea.  Sometimes it helps, Cam Newon/Nick Marshall, but other times it creates problems.   Its a risk/reward deal


----------



## Horns (Aug 3, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> There are a lot of rumors out there just like there always are but if he refused to be in class or team meeting, then he has no right to be on the team.   Gus made the correct call.
> 
> This is one of the negatives with getting JUCO players and counting on them.   They are typically "troubled" to start with and to think you can totally turn them around in a short time is very "iffy".    We had the same issue with Duke Williams who was also a JUCO kid.
> 
> Auburn has a hard time recruiting at the same level as Bama or UGA or LSU so using JUCO kids to fill some of those voids is a good but very risky idea.  Sometimes it helps, Cam Newon/Nick Marshall, but other times it creates problems.   Its a risk/reward deal



Agreed about the Juco route. Never seems to work out for UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2016)

What is with these stupid Kids that throw away opportunities of a lifetime out the window like it was an empty can.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What is with these stupid Kids that throw away opportunities of a lifetime out the window like it was an empty can.



The thought that youth flows as eternal springs. 

The I'm better than everyone and will do what I want attitudes


----------



## scooty006 (Aug 3, 2016)

Roc Thomas is saying "son of a" about now after transferring for more playing time...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2016)

The bad thing about it that none of us know when one of these jokers will show up on our campus.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 3, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> He got picked up by Tampa Bay.  I dont think he was ready for the NFL and one more year could have really helped him but I understand why he went out early to help his family.
> 
> Hope he gets some kind of chance and does well.  He was a good kid..



That has got to be tough.  Basically still a teenager, probably not NFL ready, but your family is about to be homeless.  I am pulling for him too.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 4, 2016)

To get kicked off of the Gus bus, he must have done something worse than the worse Tennessee player or maybe even FSU player.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What is with these stupid Kids that throw away opportunities of a lifetime out the window like it was an empty can.



Consider where most of them come from, I'm surprised we don't see more of it. 

Juco kids are a shot in the dark, sometimes you roll good but in UGA's case, we usually get snake eyes.

Sucks for ya Spots, but it never hurts my feelings to see Auburn struggle..


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> To get kicked off of the Gus bus, he must have done something worse than the worse Tennessee player or maybe even FSU player.



Im not sure if you are serious but Malzahn has not kept any players at Auburn that were suspect.   For two years in a row, he has dismissed our best offensive player.    Not sure what you are talking about.

Auburn has had very few issues with players over the past 5 years.   The ones that created issues, were removed


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Consider where most of them come from, I'm surprised we don't see more of it.
> 
> Juco kids are a shot in the dark, sometimes you roll good but in UGA's case, we usually get snake eyes.
> 
> Sucks for ya Spots, but it never hurts my feelings to see Auburn struggle..



Yea, Juco kids are a risk.  Every coach knows that.  I am extremely concerned about the kid who is trying to be our staring QB right now.  He is a JUCO kid who started at Florida State and in my opinion is a very risky player.  We will see how he works out

We have had a couple of Juco kids who obviously worked out lately but we have also had a few that didnt change their ways and they had to be dealt with.   You just move on.  

Obviously you dont want to build your program around JUCO players but if you cant recruit players at positions in need, it is a route that must be taken sometimes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2016)

it is a sad day when bama and the barn cant look at the roster and have a returning dependable qb.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> it is a sad day when bama and the barn cant look at the roster and have a returning dependable qb.



Other than Nick Marshall, we have not had a returning QB on our team since Brandon Cox.   

Let that sink in.    Almost 10 years of "One and done".   I just dont understand whey we dont take a kid and get two or three years out of him.   Georgia is very good at this but we suck at it


Auburn Starting QB's

2007- Brandon Cox
2008 - Kodi Burns
2009 - Chris Todd
2010 - Cam Newton
2011 - Barrett Trotter
2012 - Keihl Frazier
2013 - Nick Marshall
2014 - Nick Marshall
2015 - Jeremy Johnson
2016 - ?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> it is a sad day when bama and the barn cant look at the roster and have a returning dependable qb.



PLEASE...The last two years Bama has had questions at QB, and what happens.  Final Four team and a NC.  And whoever gets the Bama starting QB this year will be up to the task of winning a championship.  No one crying for Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> PLEASE...The last two years Bama has had questions at QB, and what happens.  Final Four team and a NC.  And whoever gets the Bama starting QB this year will be up to the task of winning a championship.  No one crying for Bama.



i hear your point. But some consistency and stability would be nice. consider the fact that from 2009 to 2014  the state of Alabama had a team in the final ir play off and won 4 of those 6 NCs. AJ Mc McCarron had a great supporting cast no doubt. But he kept Bama alive on many occasions and is under appreciated. Cam Newton is great. What has the barn done since. Great qbs matter. That is why i scratch my head on this one. FSU would have failed without Jameis Winston. He was right there in state. Both teams failed to get this kid. Here you have 2 of the best teams recently going into this season. The barn is down. Bama has a great supporting cast, great D, awesome receiver corp, and next years heisman trophy winner running the ball. Why do these teams not have a leader at qb that they can trust.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Im not sure if you are serious but Malzahn has not kept any players at Auburn that were suspect.   For two years in a row, he has dismissed our best offensive player.    Not sure what you are talking about.
> 
> Auburn has had very few issues with players over the past 5 years.   The ones that created issues, were removed



the barn has won one nc recently and lost another. what has uga and the vols done. I hope the barn has a good season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the barn has won one nc recently and lost another. what has uga and the vols done. I hope the barn has a good season.



UGA just took the best coach from Alabama..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA just took the best coach from Alabama..



congrats. idjit of the day award winner. Uga got another un proven homer. nothing more.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 4, 2016)

He musta killed two, or more, people for Gus to cut him loose.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 4, 2016)

now with the depth and talent issue at rb, he'll have no choice but to make franklin 3 the starter, to help spread the carries. war eagle.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2016)

dixiecutter said:


> now with the depth and talent issue at rb, he'll have no choice but to make franklin 3 the starter, to help spread the carries. war eagle.



Honestly, I do not believe that.  We have plenty of talent at Tail back.  KJ and Malik Miller can both run it.   K. Pettway is a perfect back for our offense.   Plus we still have Jason Smith for speed stuff.   We are thin at running back but I dont see any problems finding someone to run it.   

As for the QB position, I would love to jump on the JF3 bandwagon but I just cant.  He should have a few packages in there to see how he is going to perform but to come right out of the gate against a great team like Clemson with him would be a mistake.   Jeremy Johnson gives us the best change to succeed right now.   He is a very big kid with tons of skills and hopefully, he cleared the cobwebs from last year.  He played well late in the year and seem to really figure things out.  

Its going to be interesting


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 4, 2016)

I think yall are about to pick up the QB Stidham kid. As a runner,  he should give bama and UGA fits


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 4, 2016)

we do our best when the chips are down. we also do our worst when the chips are down. we'll just have to see. barber/thomas/robinson gone in one lick, i love my team, but it doesn't look good. truth is we were misusing barber last year. we'll just have to see.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I think yall are about to pick up the QB Stidham kid. As a runner,  he should give bama and UGA fits



He would be huge if we picked him up.  I think Texas AM is also very high on him and I think he is also looking to visit Florida.   We will see.

We have Woody Barrett who just came in.  He fits what we need as a young kid.   Big and athletic.  Id love to see them work him in some and maybe have a starter that lasts more than one year.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> it is a sad day when bama and the barn cant look at the roster and have a returning dependable qb.



Welcome to Athens, GA.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 5, 2016)

"A dumpster fire inside of a dumpster fire".............Hard to believe they still haven't fired that country bumpkin Jay Jacobs.


----------



## Horns (Aug 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> "A dumpster fire inside of a dumpster fire".............Hard to believe they still haven't fired that country bumpkin Jay Jacobs.



I'm sure he's getting praise for his hire of Clint Myers and crew for the softball team. They really turned the program around in 2 years.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2016)

Horns said:


> I'm sure he's getting praise for his hire of Clint Myers and crew for the softball team. They really turned the program around in 2 years.



Plus his hire of Bruce Pearl was a home run.   Gus is a very good hire as well.  I certainly call it a great hire.  

Not sure why people give Jacobs a hard time.  My only concern with him is whats going on with the Swimming and Diving programs.   

He is not making may bad decisions.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 8, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Plus his hire of Bruce Pearl was a home run.  * Gus is a very good hire as well.  I certainly call it a great hire.  *
> 
> Not sure why people give Jacobs a hard time.  My only concern with him is whats going on with the Swimming and Diving programs.
> 
> He is not making may bad decisions.



Do you really believe that?His SEC record is a dismal 14-11,thats not great.Looking at Auburn's schedule and yet another loss to Bama I see nothing but trouble on the plains again this year.........A giant jumbotron dont win football games,but at least you look good loosing.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Im not sure if you are serious but Malzahn has not kept any players at Auburn that were suspect.   For two years in a row, he has dismissed our best offensive player.    Not sure what you are talking about.
> 
> Auburn has had very few issues with players over the past 5 years.   The ones that created issues, were removed



Come on now!  Every time a player got kicked off at UGA, the Gus Bus would come into play.  He built a team from a reform school platform.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats. idjit of the day award winner. Uga got another un proven homer. nothing more.



He can't win the award until you stop posting!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 8, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, Juco kids are a risk.  Every coach knows that.  I am extremely concerned about the kid who is trying to be our staring QB right now.  He is a JUCO kid who started at Florida State and in my opinion is a very risky player.  We will see how he works out



JFIII was never in any trouble at FSU.  He left because he was never going to see the field at QB.  His skill set just doesn't fit with what Jimbo does with the QB position.  His skill set is perfect for what Gus wants to do.  Franklin was the scout team "Nick Marshall" before the 2013 BCS NC Game.  He'll be a good fit for y'all.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> JFIII was never in any trouble at FSU.  He left because he was never going to see the field at QB.  His skill set just doesn't fit with what Jimbo does with the QB position.  His skill set is perfect for what Gus wants to do.  Franklin was the scout team "Nick Marshall" before the 2013 BCS NC Game.  He'll be a good fit for y'all.




Yea, I understand that.  I never said he got in trouble.  He went there for playing time.  But the way he handled things would concern me if he does not get playing time at Auburn.  He seemed difficult to coach and had a somewhat bad attitude.   

But. he has looked much better since he has arrived at Auburn so I hope he got his attitude straight.   His passing looked better in the spring game so he has obviously improved some since we saw him in JUCO.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Do you really believe that?His SEC record is a dismal 14-11,thats not great.Looking at Auburn's schedule and yet another loss to Bama I see nothing but trouble on the plains again this year.........A giant jumbotron dont win football games,but at least you look good loosing.




But there have been higher highs since he has been here than ever.   So you have to decide which is better for you?  He took Auburn to 2 national championship games in 4 years and won one.   He has hired two coaches which in their prospective sports may be the best coaches in Auburn history before they leave.  

Our football program has struggled in years that we have been bad but we are not really that far away.   We have been recruiting very well and other than 2012, we have been a good program with a very difficult schedule and a few issues.   

We are not at the top of our game right now but in true Auburn fashion, dont be surprised if we are not on top again very soon.    If you dont believe that, you have never really paid attention to Auburn football.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 8, 2016)

Auburn lost yet another running back in Stephen Davis Jr. who will have to redshirt for medical reasons, so that leaves only one  running back on the roster that carried the ball last year,that dont bode well for the gus bus.................. Looks like it's time for Jay to get on the horn with The Yella Fella and find a running back to buy!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn lost yet another running back in Stephen Davis Jr. who will have to redshirt for medical reasons, so that leaves only one  running back on the roster that carried the ball last year,that dont bode well for the gus bus.................. Looks like it's time for Jay to get on the horn with The Yella Fella and find a running back to buy!!!




Stephen Davis is a walk on freshman who was not slated to play this year at all.  He was doing a little training with the running backs but has not fully recovered from his surgery in the spring.  He had a injury in high school and had major surgery in April.  He has zero confidence in the repair at this point so they are not going to even have him test it at full speed until he is ready. 

As for the RB position, it is thin.  We will probably have a combination of Kerryon Johnson who did very well in limited playing time last year and K. Pettway who is a big athletic back who would be perfect for our system.  

As long as we do not have any major injuries at RB, we should be OK.


----------



## srb (Aug 8, 2016)

Enough ,Tuff will be the first part of the season...........


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2016)

Hope AU does not get embarrassed by Clem. as they are loaded and maybe better than Bama.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 9, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Hope AU does not get embarrassed by Clem. as they are loaded and maybe better than Bama.



At home on the big screen to boot


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Auburn lost yet another running back in Stephen Davis Jr. who will have to redshirt for medical reasons, so that leaves only one  running back on the roster that carried the ball last year,that dont bode well for the gus bus.................. Looks like it's time for Jay to get on the horn with The Yella Fella and find a running back to buy!!!



Dadgum, we haven't even started the season yet and Auburn's depth chart is null and void.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dadgum, we haven't even started the season yet and Auburn's depth chart is null and void.



I heard through the grapevine they were gonna open up practice and hold student tryouts.There looking for a QB also.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I heard through the grapevine they were gonna open up practice and hold student tryouts.There looking for a QB also.





I see this board has not changed.   Or at least a few of the posters here.   Its always amusing watch you make a fool out of yourself.  You should try to talk football sometimes and not just act like a 3 year old.     

All the decent discussions on this board get ruined by posters like you.   This site should start a "Under 12" page where you guys can go and act like children and then the grown ups could talk about sports on this page.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

i think the barn will be better than last year. just listened to a discusdion on xm radio and they think clemson will beat down auburn. not buying it. hoping for a barn win.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i think the barn will be better than last year. just listened to a discusdion on xm radio and they think clemson will beat down auburn. not buying it. hoping for a barn win.




I have felt all summer like we were a 14 point underdog to them.   I have thought the game would be 31-17 or something like that.   With the QB situation as well as us retooling the entire offense, its going to be tough for us to score.  Plus Watson being a total stud is going to be tough on our defense.   Lots of new parts for us.  New DC plus we will probably have a new starting QB, new RB, two new wideouts as well as two new tackles.   Some of the guys who will start have played before for us but never in the positions they will be.  

Id like to believe that we can give them a close game but looking at it from what we will be starting with, its going to be tough.   I think our defense will hold them for a while but if our Offense cant put some points up, they may wear down.

It was not a great starting game with us retooling the offense and having a new defensive scheme


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hoping for a barn win.



Spoken like a true Bama fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Spoken like a true Bama fan.



not even florduh had a team in a the nc game 5 yrs straight. a nice accomplishment for the state and bama and the barn.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Spoken like a true Bama fan.



plus, it is always a better game when the seccg is on the line for the winner.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 9, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> I see this board has not changed.   Or at least a few of the posters here.   Its always amusing watch you make a fool out of yourself.  You should try to talk football sometimes and not just act like a 3 year old.
> 
> All the decent discussions on this board get ruined by posters like you.   This site should start a "Under 12" page where you guys can go and act like children and then the grown ups could talk about sports on this page.


I thought this was a tough times at AU threadbut when the tough times do come along and they drop 5 or 6 sec games you'll dissappear as usual..........


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 9, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I thought this was a tough times at AU threadbut when the tough times do come along and they drop 5 or 6 sec games you'll dissappear as usual..........




I dont disappear when we lose.  I was here in 2012 when we only won 3 game and I was not here in 2013 when we went to the National championships game.


I leave because of dumb posters, just like a lot of other good posters did, who disrupt the good threads will bull crap.    

If you have a hard time keeping on topic, you should get someone to drive you to the pediatrician and they can give you something for it.   It really helps.   

This board once had a good group of posters who liked to discuss football without every single thread being totally trashed by the likes of posters like you.   The bad part is, you dont even know what you are talking about most of the time.  Just running your mouth off about nothing.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 9, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont disappear when we lose.  I was here in 2012 when we only won 3 game and I was not here in 2013 when we went to the National championships game.
> 
> 
> I leave because of dumb posters, just like a lot of other good posters did, who disrupt the good threads will bull crap.
> ...



Your harsh bro,now go unwad your panties and learn how to have a good time every once in a while.Your just upset cause Auburn sux!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't see AU being able to keep close to Clem. with a patchwork offense and an avg qb at best..plus an undermanned / shaky rb situation and didn't they lose their big go to WR to trouble or injury, too? Auburn has some good talent but not the mojo of 
Clem. and they will be lucky to score 14-17 pts.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 10, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> and didn't they lose their big go to WR to trouble or injury, too?



Not true.   The only wide receiver we lost was a true freshman who has only been on campus for two weeks.  He is out for a few weeks.   We are fine at wide out


Biggest issue is QB.   We are fine at RB and WR


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Not true.   The only wide receiver we lost was a true freshman who has only been on campus for two weeks.  He is out for a few weeks.   We are fine at wide out
> 
> 
> Biggest issue is QB.   We are fine at RB and WR



I don't know Spots.. Going to be hard to keep up with the scoring of Clemson. Although, it is the 1st game of the season and we all know how that could go.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 10, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Not true.   The only wide receiver we lost was a true freshman who has only been on campus for two weeks.  He is out for a few weeks.   We are fine at wide out
> 
> 
> Biggest issue is QB.   We are fine at RB and WR



who are your big WR's, go to guys?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont disappear when we lose.  I was here in 2012 when we only won 3 game and I was not here in 2013 when we went to the National championships game.
> 
> 
> I leave because of dumb posters, just like a lot of other good posters did, who disrupt the good threads will bull crap.
> ...



good luck to the barn this year. you are right and glad to see you posting again. I still hate the vols; aint giving that one up. The folks in bama get it. The high drama between bama and the barn is the true essence of sec football, and the reason for its success the past decade.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 10, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont disappear when we lose.  I was here in 2012 when we only won 3 game and I was not here in 2013 when we went to the National championships game.
> 
> 
> I leave because of dumb posters, just like a lot of other good posters did, who disrupt the good threads will bull crap.
> ...



Be careful.  You'll be called a whiny Vol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Be careful.  You'll be called a whiny Vol.



not by me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not by me.



agree. never underestimate the barn. they can be cruel at times.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i think the barn will be better than last year. just listened to a discusdion on xm radio and they think clemson will beat down auburn. not buying it. hoping for a barn win.



Same here. The barn has a bad habit of playing much better than what all the expert sportscasters say they will do.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont disappear when we lose.  I was here in 2012 when we only won 3 game and I was not here in 2013 when we went to the National championships game.
> 
> 
> I leave because of dumb posters, just like a lot of other good posters did, who disrupt the good threads will bull crap.
> ...



There's this feature in your user control panel called "Ignore". It's pretty cool. Check it out.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't know Spots.. Going to be hard to keep up with the scoring of Clemson. Although, it is the 1st game of the season and we all know how that could go.



No doubt.  I dont expect us to stay with them.   We are a two touchdown underdog probably and that sounds about right.  Being at home will help and its a night game but I dont see us being ready for that game.  

Having a lot of new pieces on offense will hurt but like I stated, we will be OK at WR this year.   We brought in a huge class and we have two guys that are coming back who did well last year.

Auburn had its first scrimmage yesterday and from the reports, the team did fine.  Nothing special but they did not turn the ball over a bunch and no one got hurt.  Running backs did well and we had 4 TD passes thrown by multiple QB's.  Lots of reports saying the starter will be Sean White but I still think Jeremy Johnson will be the starter.   

We will see


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2016)

LanierSpots said:


> Running backs did well and we had 4 TD passes thrown by multiple QB's.  Lots of reports saying the starter will be Sean White but I still think Jeremy Johnson will be the starter.
> 
> We will see



The black hole this year for a bunch of SEC teams is the QB position. It's surprising that position is a question mark for so many teams this year.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 10, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> I don't see AU being able to keep close to Clem. with a patchwork offense and an avg qb at best..plus an undermanned / shaky rb *situation and didn't they lose their big go to WR to trouble or injury, too*? Auburn has some good talent but not the mojo of
> Clem. and they will be lucky to score 14-17 pts.


the receivers that are left are all midgets


----------



## riprap (Aug 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Same here. The barn has a bad habit of playing much better than what all the expert sportscasters say they will do.



I thought they were expected to do well last year? I know one expert on here had the iron bowl deciding the west...


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 10, 2016)

riprap said:


> I thought they were expected to do well last year? I know one expert on here had the iron bowl deciding the west...


Under achievers, last year they were preseason #6 and picked by many to win the west and make the playoff


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> I thought they were expected to do well last year? I know one expert on here had the iron bowl deciding the west...



I believe a lot of that hype was centered round Jeremy Johnson being a Heisman contender and Muschamp coming on board to help the defense.   It was mostly hype.  It think most logical Auburn fans believed we were a 2-3 loss team last year with Johnson being good.   That changed when we found out Johnson was a bust.    

We ended up 7-5 and could have easily won 2 of the games we lost but we could have also lost two of the games we won so we were about right where some of us thought.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> I thought they were expected to do well last year? I know one expert on here had the iron bowl deciding the west...



Actually all of the talking heads at ESPN's College Gameday had them winning the West and Jeremy was getting all of that Heisman talk before the season started. Herbstreit was talking Auburn up big after going to several of Auburn's practices and the whole Muschamp defense thing was suppose to help as well.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2016)

i think the barn could easily go 10-3 with a bowl win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2016)

I need to revise my 3 td win by Clem. prediction after reviewing AU 's grown man DL. Lawson and M. Adams alone are NFL'ers.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> There's this feature in your user control panel called "Ignore". It's pretty cool. Check it out.



Just like fingernails raking across a chalkboard somethings are hard to ignore


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually all of the talking heads at ESPN's College Gameday had them winning the West and Jeremy was getting all of that Heisman talk before the season started. Herbstreit was talking Auburn up big after going to several of Auburn's practices and the whole Muschamp defense thing was suppose to help as well.



That's why the talking heads at ESPN are talking heads at ESPN and not real CFB coaches.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's why the talking heads at ESPN are talking heads at ESPN and not real CFB coaches.



X2 on that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 11, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Just like fingernails raking across a chalkboard somethings are hard to ignore




I've NEVER used my Ignore button..


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've NEVER used my Ignore button..



The only one on my ignore list is Matthew 6


----------

